# What are the best screws for mounting subs?



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

3/4 mdf two 12 inch subs, box is premade.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have never had an issue with course thread drywall screws. Some people get fancy but that never interested me.


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

YEP DRYWALL SCREWS ALL DAY


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

finishing nails :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 15 2010, 04:21 AM~17496733
> *finishing nails  :uh:
> *


WOOD GLUE AND MY NAIL GUN.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

DOUBLE SIDED TAPE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@May 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17494432
> *YEP DRYWALL SCREWS ALL DAY
> *


slowly so u dont strip mdf out..?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 15 2010, 08:48 PM~17500792
> *slowly so u dont strip mdf out..?
> *


I pre drill w/ counter sink tip bit


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

1/4" 20 allen with T nuts on the box










if you run enough power you want something to clam them down strong.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

T nuts and #8-32 button head allens. Stripped out holes will be a thing of the past once you switch over to them. I'll never do drywall screws again.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 10:07 PM~17501777
> *T nuts and #8-32 button head allens. Stripped out holes will be a thing of the past once you switch over to them. I'll never do drywall screws again.
> 
> 
> ...



beat you to it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 09:07 PM~17501777
> *T nuts and #8-32 button head allens. Stripped out holes will be a thing of the past once you switch over to them. I'll never do drywall screws again.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS EXACTLY WHAT I GOT :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2010, 11:07 PM~17501777
> *T nuts and #8-32 button head allens. Stripped out holes will be a thing of the past once you switch over to them. I'll never do drywall screws again.
> 
> 
> ...


he's probably trying to mount sonys or duals. overkill unless your going all out


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT, I DID NOT SEE THE SUBS, THOUGHT I WAS FOR A SUB BOX. AH YEAH THE T NUTS SAVED MY SUBS ONE NIGHT, THEY BROKE MY TRUNK, TOOK ONE LOOK, AND LEFT.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 15 2010, 11:31 PM~17502553
> *he's probably trying to mount sonys or duals. overkill unless your going all out
> *


two 12inch type r's with sundown 1000rms amp


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 15 2010, 11:09 PM~17501795
> *beat you to it bro :thumbsup:
> *


I'll have to be faster at the old cut and paste next time. You snuck it in while i was fumbling around finding my pic. :biggrin:

I used smaller fasteners to preven the T nut from splitting the edge of the MDF. The larger T nuts seemed a little bulky to me.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have thrown some power down and course thread screws handled it.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@May 15 2010, 03:00 PM~17498991
> *DOUBLE SIDED TAPE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the shit been holding my 2 15 kicker solobarics


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 17 2010, 10:52 AM~17514094
> *thats the shit been holding my 2 15 kicker solobarics
> *


are you kidding :scrutinize:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s+May 15 2010, 03:00 PM~17498991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 17 2010, 02:17 PM~17517445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 17 2010, 04:00 PM~17517245
> *are you kidding  :scrutinize:
> *


very much so i use screws but will be going back putting in them t-nuts to make sure that they wont back out while quaking


----------



## matthew0099 (Apr 19, 2010)

It may be risking by choosing this.........

_______

Bodybuilding Supplements
Supplements


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Duct tape. :happysad:


----------

